

Any PaaS or IaaS providers come up in seconds, bill per minute? - bengl3rt

In practice EC2 instances take a few minutes to come up all the way, and bill per hour - partial hours included.<p>I have a very parallel workload that needs a large amount of capacity to come up in seconds, and then go away after a few minutes - paying for partial EC2 hours when I'm using the instance for ten minutes or less just doesn't make sense.<p>Can anyone recommend a PaaS or IaaS provider that might better suit my needs?
======
joshw66
<http://atlantic.net/cloud>. Servers are available in seconds, billed hourly,
with a free trial good for $15USD.

~~~
bengl3rt
Very interesting. Thank you!

------
asharp
Orionvm bills to the millisecond and takes about 15 seconds to come up. They
also have the fastest disks around and good cpus. They are currently located
in Australia Australia though, which might not be useful.

Disclaimer: I'm a founder at orionvm

~~~
bengl3rt
Cool! Any plans to come to the US?

~~~
asharp
Yes, and we are looking for anchor customers :)

------
badkins
Check out vps.net. They take a few minutes to come up, but are billed by the
minute. However, when you create a vm, they bill you for the remainder of the
month up front. When you destroy the vm, you are given an account credit for
your unused time.

